# Comfest in Columbus,OH



## Pheonix (May 29, 2012)

June 22-24 this year, I'm hopefully going to in Columbus in time to go to comfest. is anyone else going to be going to comfest. http://www.comfest.com/index.php


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 30, 2012)

i looked at their website briefly, but im still a little confused as to what it's _exactly_ about.


----------



## bryanpaul (May 30, 2012)

comfest is [email protected], it's short for community festival, and that's basically what it is, 100s-1000s of people all get together and hang out in this big park in columbus.....bands and vendors and stuff.....your allowed to drink.....columbus allows women to be topless so theres boobies....... it was a good time when i went


----------



## Tude (May 30, 2012)

Matt Derrick said:


> i looked at their website briefly, but im still a little confused as to what it's _exactly_ about.


 
Heh - Hey they have a "Beer Committee". S'all right in my books! I may actually be out that way then, boyfriend's parents are having a get together. May have to ESCAPE the house and look this up!


----------



## Planet (Jun 11, 2012)

So yeah ill be there. Grew up in Columbus. I never miss comfest its a good time. Ive been going for 6 years straight. If you want to hang with me ill be by the pond on the hill most the time.


----------



## panik (Jul 21, 2012)

hayden!


----------

